# back help!



## 2-Swole (Apr 6, 2006)

Fellas!
I really need some help! My one weak point is that I dont have a great v-taper. I am really going to start to focus on making my upper back wider and creating a bigger longer v and also trim up my lower back luvs! Hopefully my new gear will help, but could u guys give me a good back workout to accomplish these goals! I do a lot of back and some hardcore stuff, but I seem to be doing something wrong! (NEED THA V) 

Thanks guys!


----------



## healthfreak (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks guys![/QUOTE]

wide grip pulldowns or pullups are great. what I try to do is really try to get a good stretch on my upper lats when IM working them.

heres what I do, but just remember what works for one may not work for another.

single armed dumbell rows 3 sets of 6-10
Wide grip pulldowns 6 sets 6-10 I do a few drop sets also just for added pump
t-bar rows 3 sets 6-10
v-bar seated cable rows 3 sets 6-10
single armed standing cable rows variation 3 stes 6-10 (this one I go light and really stretch it out and contract.


even throw in straight armed pulldowns, those work well also.
just try differnt varioations to pulldowns and find which works best for you.

also remember the v-taper is not all about the upper lats and back. Its how broad your shoulders are and how small your waist is.
the bigger your whole upper region is the better the v-taper will look. get your traps,shoulders, and back thicker and your gonna get some taper
genetics can be a problem for some


----------



## HSBulker (Apr 7, 2006)

I know a couple trainers and when I asked the same question they said the usual pulldowns/ups etc. and also 'reverse pushups' (forgot exactly what they called it). You can do these on any rack you use for squats, deadlifts, etc. Lay on the ground with the bar above you and your feet raised up on a bench or another bar. Make sure the bar you are gripping with your hands is lined up with your shoulders, and grip the bar wide, wider than your shoulders. Then simply pull up and lower yourself slowly. Not sure how well this works for more advanced BB'ers but it works great for me, I'm sore as hell the next day. Hope this helps.


----------

